# BIOS erkennt neue S-ATA Festplatten nicht



## Lich (13. Februar 2009)

Motherboard:	A8N-SLI (kein Premium oder Deluxe)
Prozessor:	AMD Athlon 64 4000+
RAMM:	3 GB RAMM Corsair
Grafikkarte:	Geforce 7800

*Mein Ziel:*
Alte Festplatte IDE (defekt) mit zwei S-ATA 640 GB ersetzen und RAID einrichten 0 (glaube ich, dass mit geteilter Datenspeicherung *nicht* Mirroring).
Auf diesen Festplatten das Windows XP installieren.

*Meine Kenntnisse:*
1. Ich habe schon einwenig herum gegooglet, konnte eine passende Lösung für mein Motherboard finden.
2. Es hiess man soll das Chipset vor dem BIOS updaten
3. Vista installieren (automatische Erkennung)
3.1. mach ich nicht weil:- zu grosser Leistungs- und Speicherverbrauch
3.2. meiner Meinung nach noch unausgereift
                                           3.3. müsste es extra kaufen
4. Ich habe die Bedienungsanleitung von dem Motherboard auch durchgelesen wurde daraus aber nicht schlau. Mein Englisch ist auch etwas eingerostet
5. Eine Diskette mit den Treibern für die Festplatten habe ich auch schon erstellt, dies macht allerdings kein Sinn solange das BIOS diese nicht erkennt.

*Mein Problem:*
Das BIOS erkennt beim Startablauf die beiden neuen S-ATA Festplatten nicht. Wo und wie muss das BIOS einstellen, bitte möglichst genau beschreiben.
Ich habe das ganze BIOS durchsucht, habe aber den „NIVIDA nForce 4 SLI RAID“ controller (onboard) nicht gefunde wie man diesen aktiviert.
Was ist mit Chipset gemeint, ich dacht immer das BIOS wäre der einzige Speicher in Frage kommt.
Wie kann man die aktuelle Version des BIOS nachsehn?
Ist ein Backup des BIOS sinnvoll?
Wie macht man ein Backup des BIOS?

Ich bedanke schon in voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## chmee (13. Februar 2009)

1. Der Chipsatz ist die Hardware, das Bios die Software mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die der Hersteller zum Chipset erlaubt.
2. Die RAID-Hardware wird oft nach dem BIOS initialisiert. Vorausgesetzt SATA ist eingeschaltet.
3. Abhängig vom BIOS muss eine Award- oder AMI-Flash-Software gesucht werden, die es auch für Dos gibt. Damit kann man das BIOS aktualisieren und auch Backup'en.
4. Für eine Installation von WinXP auf neueren SATA-Mainboards ( besonders RAID ) muss die Treibersoftware entweder auf die CD mit rauf gebrannt werden oder per Diskette beim Installieren bereitgehalten werden.
5. Ich halte absolut nichts von der Idee, das System auf ein RAID-0 zu installieren, die möglichen Probleme sind vielfach höher als der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil. Eine Platte mit knapp 100MB/Sekunde reicht vollkommen aus.

Link: http://www.ozzu.com/de/mswindows-fo...er-eine-windows-pro-installations-t28824.html

mfg chmee


----------

